# Bacon curing questions



## Omnivore (Aug 21, 2019)

Ok so from my understanding, an equilibrium brine combines the weight of the meat and the weight of the water, then adds 2% of that weight in salt, and 0.25% pink salt. This way the bacon doesn't end up too salty and there is more flexibility in curing times since it can cure from 7 days to 21 days. (I got this info from reading Michael Ruhlman).

If I go this route, how do I determine how much brown sugar is necessary?
It seems like more recipes use a basic salt, sugar, pink salt dry cure and just rub it on the belly, throw in a ziplock, and turn everyday for an amount of days based on belly thickness. Are there pros and cons to these two different methods? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## snakehead (Aug 21, 2019)

tx smoker
 makes lots of bacon, perhaps he can help you....


----------



## kit s (Aug 21, 2019)

Use this http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
It is a calculator . For dry or wet. Wet you add weight of water to meat.


----------



## Wasi (Aug 21, 2019)

I am attempting my first bacon right now and just seasoned it last night.  I followed the following rub.  It just happened that my belly was right around 5 pounds. 

5 pounds pork belly, skin on
1/4 cup kosher salt
2 teaspoons pink curing salt
1/4 cup packed dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons red pepper flakes
2 tablespoons smoked sweet paprika
1 teaspoon cumin seeds


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 21, 2019)

Wasi said:


> I am attempting my first bacon right now and just seasoned it last night.  I followed the following rub.  It just happened that my belly was right around 5 pounds.
> 
> 5 pounds pork belly, skin on
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> ...



That recipe looks good. Is skin on because it's easier to peel off after it's been smoked?


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 21, 2019)

I just use pop's brine, it's simple and taste good


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 21, 2019)

_"I am attempting my first bacon right now and just seasoned it last night.  I followed the following rub.  It just happened that my belly was right around 5 pounds. 

5 pounds pork belly, skin on
1/4 cup kosher salt
2 teaspoons pink curing salt
1/4 cup packed dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons red pepper flakes
2 tablespoons smoked sweet paprika
1 teaspoon cumin seeds"
_
Using Cure #1 (pink salt...and DO NOT get it confused with cure #2, which is also pink) only requires 1 teaspoon per 5# of meat. Here is a VERY helpful link that will give you the exact amounts of Cure #1, salt, and sugar for bacon. Just plug in the weight of your pork belly and it'll give you everything you need to know. 

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

From there, you just use whatever spices or flavorings you want. I do two recipes that I've dialed in and we love. One is maple and brown sugar, the other is pepper crusted....and I mean very heavily crusted :-) If you want a step-by-step tutorial, go to the search icon and look for a recipe posted by 

 disco
. It's what I've followed from day 1 and have loved every slab of bacon that I've done. Disco also has a fantastic recipe for Back (Canadian) Bacon that is nothing short of amazing. trust me, if it comes from disco, you can take it to the bank!! Feel free to drop a line if I can be of more assistance. Gerald....thanks for the tag. I love helping people start making new stuff from everything I have learned in this forum.

Hope this helps,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 21, 2019)

Oops....just realized that kit s posted the exact same link that I did. Sorry about duplicating info.

Robert


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 21, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I just use pop's brine, it's simple and taste good


nothing complicated - when you do 300 lbs of bellies at a time, you don't fool around weighing everything, just throw them in a barrel, cover with curing brine and weigh down and shove into the cooler.  That's it, and on to the next thing.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 21, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> nothing complicated


yeah pop's it don't get any easier, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ishi (Aug 21, 2019)

x2 On Pops brine! Just so easy to use and make.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2019)

...

Omnivore said: ↑
Ok so from my understanding, an equilibrium brine combines the weight of the meat and the weight of the water, then adds 2% of that weight in salt, and 0.25% pink salt. This way the bacon doesn't end up too salty and there is more flexibility in curing times since it can cure from 7 days to 21 days. (I got this info from reading Michael Ruhlman).

If I go this route, how do I determine how much brown sugar is necessary?
*I use/add 1% sugar to that recipe.*..
It seems like more recipes use a basic salt, sugar, pink salt dry cure and just rub it on the belly, throw in a ziplock, and turn everyday for an amount of days based on belly thickness. Are there pros and cons to these two different methods? 
*The dry cure recipe.... The belly doesn't fill up with water so the bacon flavor intensifies.. 7 days per inch thickness for both recipes.*.
Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> nothing complicated - when you do 300 lbs of bellies at a time, *you don't fool around weighing everything, just throw them in a barrel, cover with curing brine and weigh down and shove into the cooler.*  That's it, and on to the next thing.




Thanks Pops!!
Hope you're improving every day!!
Be nice to stay at home for a good while!!!

Bear


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 21, 2019)

daveomak said:


> ...
> 
> Omnivore said: ↑
> Ok so from my understanding, an equilibrium brine combines the weight of the meat and the weight of the water, then adds 2% of that weight in salt, and 0.25% pink salt. This way the bacon doesn't end up too salty and there is more flexibility in curing times since it can cure from 7 days to 21 days. (I got this info from reading Michael Ruhlman).
> ...


Thanks for concise info! I went with Disco's dry cure recipe per your information on wet brines. Maybe I'll try the other belly wet so I can compare them.


----------



## disco (Aug 25, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> _"I am attempting my first bacon right now and just seasoned it last night.  I followed the following rub.  It just happened that my belly was right around 5 pounds.
> 
> 5 pounds pork belly, skin on
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> ...


Blushing here.


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 25, 2019)

disco said:


> Blushing here.



I'm using Disco's recipe as well! I can't wait to get it smoked :)


----------



## drdon (Aug 25, 2019)

Waiting to see the end product!
Don


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 26, 2019)

Ok guys, I'm torn on how long to let this cure for. According to Disco's method it needs at least 7 days to cure. Problem is if I pull it on day 7 or 8, I'm then out of town for Labor Day weekend so it would be air drying for 4 days in the fridge. So do I keep it curing longer and rinse it on day 12 instead? For reference, the belly is mostly an inch thick but 1.25 inches in the thickest areas so I calculated 1.25 x 4 plus 2 days per the recipe I'm following. I started curing it on the afternoon of 8/21.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 26, 2019)

Keep it curing longer. Couple more days won't hurt a bit. 4 days air dry isn't what I would consider excessive either. But, gun to my head, I'd leave it cure longer for sure.


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 26, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Keep it curing longer. Couple more days won't hurt a bit. 4 days air dry isn't what I would consider excessive either. But, gun to my head, I'd leave it cure longer for sure.



Thank you! I was leaning in that direction but needed some moral support!


----------



## disco (Aug 26, 2019)

Definitely cure it longer. It will get a more even cure. I am waiting with baited breath!


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 27, 2019)

Ok so perhaps I'm over thinking this - if I'm gone for a long weekend the belly isn't going to be flipped for a few days. Should I leave it on it's other side (not flipping it) for a few days before I'm out of town.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2019)

Flip it when you can....


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> perhaps I'm over thinking this



No , it's good to see you asking questions . People are happy to help out , because they got help when they started . Soon you will be answering the questions .


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2019)

Dave has you covered. Just flip it when you get back.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Ok so perhaps I'm over thinking this - if I'm gone for a long weekend the belly isn't going to be flipped for a few days. Should I leave it on it's other side (not flipping it) for a few days before I'm out of town.




Actually that's not a bad idea---It's good for both sides to get equal time on the bottom.

Bear


----------

